# Horse barn



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

Nicer than my house!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

WOW, Lucky carpenters. 

How are you finishing it?

and the damn horses can tell the difference?

Just wait and see how it looks in five years after the horses kick the snot out of it.


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

That is finished, we did both sides before it was installed. Wait till you see the outside and upstairs!


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Cool

Too bad the horses won't even appreciate it.

They'd probably rather have a freakin' apple.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Silly Bill, it takes a painter to know that was finished. Silly wallpaper hanger you are....


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice horse barn.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Paradigmzz said:


> Silly Bill, it takes a painter to know that was finished. Silly wallpaper hanger you are....


Now that was funny, Mr A. :yes:

Nice job, Mr H.


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

Very nice. Lucky horses.


----------

